# Roux Home Thread



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey fellow Rouxer's! I'm pretty shure this thread hasn't been made yet, so I decided to take it on myself. Basically:
1) I'm curious about what tricks other Roux users have that could mutually benefit the whole Rouxing community
2) I'd like to see the averages of many of the Roux users on the forum because it isn't as popular as CFOP wiff all its fanbois (sarcasm)

______________________________________________________________________________________

So I suppose I'll start. For posting your stats, this format would be nice to follow, but it's not necessary!
CheesecakeCuber(Andrew)
Average: 17-18.xx
PB(optional to post L/NL): NL-11.75

Cube: Guhong VII

FB: 3.xx
SB: 4-5.xx 
CMLL: 5.xx (2-Look CMLL  )
LSE: 4.xx


----------



## YddEd (Sep 5, 2013)

YddEd (Eddy)
Average: 20-23
PB: 12.78

Cube: Guhong v2

FB:3-6
SB:5-9
CMLL:2-6 (2 look with a bit of 1 look CMLL)
LSE:4-8


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 5, 2013)

YddEd said:


> YddEd (Eddy)
> Average: 20-23
> PB: 12.78
> 
> ...



I think you should put your main in the cube category.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 5, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> 1) I'm curious about what tricks other Roux users have that could mutually benefit the whole Rouxing community



really need to make a guide with all this info in.


----------



## vince (Sep 5, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> really need to make a guide with all this info in.



do it, it would be very appreciated :tu


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 5, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> really need to make a guide with all this info in.



Yes! You would probably be the best author too...


----------



## already1329 (Sep 5, 2013)

Average: 12
PB: 7.81

Cube: Weilong

FB: 2~3
SB: 3~5
CMLL: 2
LSE: 3


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 5, 2013)

avg 10-11
Don't keep track of sniggles anymore

Cube 3x3

FB 2-3
SB 2-3
CMLL 2
LSE 2-3


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 5, 2013)

Average: 6-8
PB: 4.30

Cube: Guhong 2

FB: 1.6
SB: 2
CMLL: 1.5
LSE: 2.3


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 5, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Average: 6-8
> PB: 4.30
> 
> Cube: Guhong 2
> ...



Your PB....I feel so terrible nao, lol. But I couldn't help laughing at the pure ridiculousness of my stats compared to yours!


----------



## -Joseph (Sep 6, 2013)

Average: 45
PB: 33

Cube: Shengshou Aurora

FB: 12
SB: 15
CMLL: 8
LSE: 10

probably one of the slowers roux users of the forum, lol.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 6, 2013)

-Joseph said:


> Average: 45
> PB: 33
> 
> Cube: Shengshou Aurora
> ...



Naw, you'll gert better. Just drill dat LSE and 2nd blok


----------



## rj (Sep 6, 2013)

-Joseph said:


> Average: 45
> PB: 33
> 
> Cube: Shengshou Aurora
> ...



When I use Roux, I average ~39, so don't feel bad.


----------



## GuRoux (Sep 6, 2013)

Average: 13.5
PB: 8.80
Cube: panshi
FB: 3
SB: 4.5
CMLL: 3
LSE: 3


----------



## vince (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm not a fast solver. I do this as an exercise.
When solving with white on bottom green on left, sometimes I build the right block with yellow on bottom if I see there is a pair already composed; then continue as usual considering white and yellow equivalent when looking at the 4 corners of the top layer. At last, before mouu i do R2 and complete the solve.
Is there anyone using this for speedsolving?
V.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 6, 2013)

vince said:


> I'm not a fast solver. I do this as an exercise.
> When solving with white on bottom green on left, sometimes I build the right block with yellow on bottom if I see there is a pair already composed; then continue as usual considering white and yellow equivalent when looking at the 4 corners of the top layer. At last, before mouu i do R2 and complete the solve.
> Is there anyone using this for speedsolving?
> V.



Lots of people do, its's basikally NM blocks/pseudo blocks. However, you should really be y-axis color neutral for blocks. Für example, wat wud happen ef you had the first square on the red side made, it would be terrible to sacrifice that great oppurtunity


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 6, 2013)

Average: ~20
PB: 12.32

Cube: 55mm ZhanChi

FB: 3-4
SB: 7
CMLL: 4 (A: 2/2 B: 1/6 C: 1/6 D: 6/6 E: 1/6 F: 1/6 G: 6/6 H:4/4)
LSE: 5-6


----------



## vince (Sep 12, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Lots of people do, its's basikally NM blocks/pseudo blocks. However, you should really be y-axis color neutral for blocks. Für example, wat wud happen ef you had the first square on the red side made, it would be terrible to sacrifice that great oppurtunity



Yes it is exactly for this reason that one do this. But how rouxers recognise the patterns?
I have not yet memorised all the CMLL so frequently go with 2Look and sometimes when I build the left block whit white on bottom and righr block with yellow on bottom I cannot recognise the pattern and I don't know how to AUF and witch alg perform. I think full CMLL has even worse recognition for this case?

Thank you,
V

PS I never posted this:

Vince(vincenzo)
Average: ~30
PB 27.76

Cube: Dayan ZhanChi

FB: 7.5
SB: 9.5
CMLL: 7 (2-Look CMLL )
LSE: 6


----------



## TheLizardWizard (Sep 12, 2013)

I got dat x2/y2 CN blox
also still don't know any of the "L" algs
cube: guhong (1?)

Avg 13-15
PB 9.39

I'll edit with my splits cuz I don't know them offhand

edit:
well I either got lucky scrambles or easy lookahead from start/stopping the timer after every step so this is approximate
FB: 3
SB: 4.5
CLL: 2
LSE: 3.25


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Lots of people do, its's basikally NM blocks/pseudo blocks. However, you should really be y-axis color neutral for blocks. Für example, wat wud happen ef you had the first square on the red side made, it would be terrible to sacrifice that great oppurtunity



Two of the three fastest Roux solvers are not y-neutral.

Also you speak like a moron.


----------



## kcl (Sep 12, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Two of the three fastest Roux solvers are not y-neutral.
> 
> Also you speak like a moron.



Is Alex? I'm not arguing, just curious.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 12, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Is Alex? I'm not arguing, just curious.



Yes Alex is y axis neutral.


----------



## rj (Sep 13, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Yes Alex is y axis neutral.



I am too, when I use Roux. I don't even notice.


----------



## RubiXer (Sep 13, 2013)

Average: 11.4ish
PB: 8.02

Cube: Fangshi

FB: 2~3
SB:3~3.5
CMLL: 1.5
L6E:3.5 :/


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 13, 2013)

rj said:


> I am too, when I use Roux. I don't even notice.



I don't think many people will notice a difference for y axis, especially when they start solving that way when they're slower (standard for CN). The only difficulty for me was when I had yellow on bottom I was a tad slower but it was quick to get used to. I think it's largely because I almost never did yellow cross in CFOP solves. I didn't notice a difference for colour on the side though, although I think I should actively take note of it because when I do practice for just second block or CMLL, I think I'm quicker because I know before I start solving, not where pieces are, but what orientation I'm in and so what colours I'm looking for more than I do in speedsolves. Anyone else notice this as something they should/do/did work on?


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 13, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> I don't think many people will notice a difference for y axis, especially when they start solving that way when they're slower (standard for CN). The only difficulty for me was when I had yellow on bottom I was a tad slower but it was quick to get used to. I think it's largely because I almost never did yellow cross in CFOP solves. I didn't notice a difference for colour on the side though, although I think I should actively take note of it because when I do practice for just second block or CMLL, I think I'm quicker because I know before I start solving, not where pieces are, but what orientation I'm in and so what colours I'm looking for more than I do in speedsolves. Anyone else notice this as something they should/do/did work on?



Well, when I'm practicing SB, I get faster times cuz obv I haff more inspection/recog time. And as for color recog and orientation, it just seems to come naturally and I somehow am able to simulataneously pick up UL and UR edge color and other steps.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 13, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Well, when I'm practicing SB, I get faster times cuz obv I haff more inspection/recog time. And as for color recog and orientation, it just seems to come naturally and I somehow am able to simulataneously pick up UL and UR edge color and other steps.


You seem to slowly type like ben...


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 13, 2013)

YddEd said:


> You seem to slowly type like ben...



Heh, I type like this for informal stuffs. I try not to be too hard to unnerstand. Et's sumthing my friends and I do


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 13, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Heh, I type like this for informal stuffs. I try not to be too hard to unnerstand. Et's sumthing my friends and I do



There's a difference between (shortening what you're saying for convinience or using common abbreviations) and just changing random letters.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 13, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Heh, I type like this for informal stuffs. I try not to be too hard to unnerstand. Et's sumthing my friends and I do



Thom's point is that if you want to be taken seriously, talk properly. The fact that the medium is the internet doesn't excuse you to talk like Ben does. Which, quite frankly, makes me a bit ill.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Thom's point is that if you want to be taken seriously, talk properly. The fact that the medium is the internet doesn't excuse you to talk like Ben does. Which, quite frankly, makes me a bit ill.



Okeh, thanks for being cordial about it.


----------



## rj (Sep 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Thom's point is that if you want to be taken seriously, talk properly. The fact that the medium is the internet doesn't excuse you to talk like Ben does. Which, quite frankly, makes me a bit ill.



Same here. I just want to point out that I have heard of people getting banned for intentionally bad spelling and grammar.


----------



## vince (Sep 15, 2013)

Consider also that for the non english-speaking people is more difficult to understand if someone writes words in a wrong way.
V


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 15, 2013)

vince said:


> Consider also that for the non english-speaking people is more difficult to understand if someone writes words in a wrong way.
> V



Ok, I get it guys. Thanks for being polite and helping me not get banned. Apologies


----------



## AHornbaker (Sep 17, 2013)

Quick question:
What is the move breakdown for an average Roux solve? 
Block 7-10 [7-10]
2nd block 15-20 [22-30]
CmLL 9 [31-39]
LSE 14-20 [45-59]

I'm trying different ways to break up Roux to see if any of them are faster/can be optimized. I'm just wondering if the figure of 48 moves on average is accurate. The only way I can see to improving on Roux is making it more alg-oriented instead of intuitive.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 17, 2013)

I average 12-15 with CFOP but I find it too boring to practise. I got a 22 second average of 100 with Roux, is block building for the second block bad? My first block is reasonably efficient and fast, but if I try to so the 2nd block efficient it's really slow. When I put the DR edge in and solve the block <RUM> I'm faster.

I'm not sure if I want to swap to Roux, just messing around with it because in general, apart from <MU> algs I've has pretty bad TPS, and only average sub 15 in CFOP because I have practically no pauses.

Main questions;
1. Is DR edge first -> inefficient 2nd block bad?
2. What's the best way to do L6E in general? (EO->UR UL->finish?)
3. Good splits to aim for to get sub 15.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 17, 2013)

AHornbaker said:


> Quick question:
> What is the move breakdown for an average Roux solve?
> Block 7-10 [7-10]
> 2nd block 15-20 [22-30]
> ...



Seems okay, maybe a bit lower. For example, the 2nd block is rather 12-18 and the LSE is rather 14-18 for me.



Tim Major said:


> When I put the DR edge in and solve the block <RUM> I'm faster.
> (...)
> 1. Is DR edge first -> inefficient 2nd block bad?



That is because you are faster with CFOP, therefore CFOP-ish block building seems faster for you, even if it is less efficient. So yes, DR edge first is bad (most of the time). For example, in many cases it is easier to build the first corner-edge pair WITH the DR edge, and building the 1x2x2 with the remaining edge (FR or BR).



Tim Major said:


> 2. What's the best way to do L6E in general? (EO->UR UL->finish?)



EO->UR UL->finish is pretty fast, can be done in less than 3 seconds. The first 2 step (EO + ULUR) can be merged in some cases easily.



Tim Major said:


> 3. Good splits to aim for to get sub 15.



http://wafflelikescubes.webs.com/sub15guidetoroux.htm
http://rouxtorial.webs.com/miscellaneous.htm

I personally suggest 3.5-4.5-2-4.


----------



## GuRoux (Sep 18, 2013)

Renslay said:


> That is because you are faster with CFOP, therefore CFOP-ish block building seems faster for you, even if it is less efficient. So yes, DR edge first is bad (most of the time). For example, in many cases it is easier to build the first corner-edge pair WITH the DR edge, and building the 1x2x2 with the remaining edge (FR or BR).



Personally I disagree, putting the DR edges first is okay. Though it may not always be the most efficient way to do it, it is not much worse and easier to perform without pauses because you find one piece and not three pieces before you start the second block.


I believe my breakdown is:
first block: 3
second block: 4.5
CMLL: 3
LSE: 3


----------



## jdbryant (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm just starting Roux, so can someone explain y color neutrality to me? It just means that you will solve your first block with either one color or it opposite on bottom, right? Like either yellow or white, or red or orange, etc.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 20, 2013)

jdbryant said:


> I'm just starting Roux, so can someone explain y color neutrality to me? It just means that you will solve your first block with either one color or it opposite on bottom, right? Like either yellow or white, or red or orange, etc.



Not exactly sure what your trying to say there, so I'll just explain.

Y-axis CN is when you can do y moves (make sure your top color is top) and make blocks for each side. (left and right side)

Opposite CN is when you can do an x2 or z2 (basically change your top color eg if your white then do x2 and get yellow on top) and still solve without messing up your times too much.

Both are good options and should be explored.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 20, 2013)

y axis neutrality is nothing to do with what method you use.


----------



## jdbryant (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the help. Opposite neutrality is more like what I used in CFOP (I solved either white or yellow cross), so I think that would be a little more familiar. You would look at the cube and decide whether a yellow on bottom block or a white on bottom block would work better, right? So the only thing that is fixed with opposite CN is the color of the left face once the first block is made, because you could have a blue/green/red/orange left face with either white or yellow on bottom, and you just pick from one of those four colors to be the color for the left face. Sorry if I'm super confused and wrong...


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 21, 2013)

jdbryant said:


> Thanks for the help. Opposite neutrality is more like what I used in CFOP (I solved either white or yellow cross), so I think that would be a little more familiar. You would look at the cube and decide whether a yellow on bottom block or a white on bottom block would work better, right? So the only thing that is fixed with opposite CN is the color of the left face once the first block is made, because you could have a blue/green/red/orange left face with either white or yellow on bottom, and you just pick from one of those four colors to be the color for the left face. Sorry if I'm super confused and wrong...



Yea, if I understand what you wrote correctly, then you got it.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 24, 2013)

I just did a 11.97 speedsolve, which is very good for me... 
...with a 2.76 TPS :fp

My reaction

scramble:
U' D' B R2 D F2 B2 R D F' U2 L2 B2 D F2 D R2 F2 U R2



Spoiler: My solution (decent F2B, fast CMLL, superfast LSE)



z'
U' r' U L2 U' R' F (7)
U' r' M U2 R' U R U r U R' (11)
U2 F R U R' U' F' (7)
U M' U M' U M U2 M (8)

33 STM


----------



## rybaby (Nov 27, 2013)

What is the average move breakdown in a Roux solve? Both for speed and slow solving


----------



## pijok (Nov 27, 2013)

rybaby said:


> What is the average move breakdown in a Roux solve? Both for speed and slow solving


Depends on the cuber. For me it is
8-15-10-15 in a speedsolve (~13s, STM)
7-13-10-13 slowturning (~20s, STM)
5-10-9-10 FMC (1h, HTM)


----------



## Renslay (Nov 27, 2013)

rybaby said:


> What is the average move breakdown in a Roux solve? Both for speed and slow solving



I think for me (for speedsolves):

Movecounts in STM:
FB: 6-9
SB: 12-18
CMLL: ~10
LSE: 12-18

Speed:
FB: 3-4
SB: 4-6
CMLL: ~2
LSE: 3-5


----------



## GuRoux (Nov 27, 2013)

Renslay said:


> I think for me (for speedsolves):
> 
> Movecounts in STM:
> FB: 6-9
> ...




you switched LSE and CMLL for speed right?


----------



## Renslay (Nov 27, 2013)

GuRoux said:


> you switched LSE and CMLL for speed right?



Ups, right, thank you. Fixed.


----------



## Farorian (Dec 3, 2013)

Late post, I don't come often so forgive me for only just noticing this thread;

Farorian, George, Daz
Average: 20~? I don't tend to practice 3x3 that much, I think I was sub 18 once but k4 is where my heart truly lies.

Cube: Guhong v2, ZhanChi for OH

FB: 4? I honestly don't know my breakdowns so I'll just type some stoofs instead
SB: Currently White/Yellow D/U neutral but working on having White/Yellow neutrality on L/R respectively because L6E recognition is so much faster and k4 knowledge may benefit me long run
CMLL: I only know about half of the CLL's I should for k4 so CMLL is pretty much never going to happen
LSE: Moo spam


----------



## andrjob (Dec 17, 2013)

PB: 9.84

FB: 5
SB: 5
CMLL: 3
LSE: 5

Cube: Zhanchi, Guhong 2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 17, 2013)

Avg: 21

4-7-4-6 

Cube Weilong


----------

